# Looking up



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

What a shambles of a year we've had here. At one point I was down to 3 does and a single, not so great buck. After a veerrryyy slow summer, due to the high heat and humidity here I think, things are finally looking up. I'd been feeling pretty rubbish about my mice for a few months as I had it in my head they were small and had so many faults but having just returned from seeing the mice at the Manchester show, I'm looking at them with fresh eyes again and they aren't as bad as I had though. They have their faults, yes, but considering all the health problems, failed litters and whatnot, I think I've maintained them pretty well. I picked up some new lovelies at Manchester to help boost my numbers again too, so we are back track.

Here are a couple of pics of my actually not bad homebreds. Most are recovering from litters or about to pop with them, so please excuse the funny shapes or slightly tired looking doe.
*For anyone who knows Cait's mice.. can you see the resemblance? There is a pregnant doe or two here that I've bred down from mice I had from her last year and I can still see the facial characteristics of the original doe*

The Ivory doe on the right here is directly related to some Ivories that andypandy has already snapped up for later this month. She has just given birth to 12 so isn't looking her best.









Chunky doe second from the left is the doe that still has the look of the doe (squonks) I got from Cait. She is due to pop in about a week. Those with her are her first litter from early June or thereabouts. I usually wouldn't leave it so long for a second litter but as said, we had no action over the summer and this will be her last.









Some little guys at 4 weeks.









andypandy's future Ivory doe









Another of chunky mum and her girls


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Not much wrong with those Onyx, I'd be happy with them in my stud. Good type, ears, eyes, now just breed more of them !


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Paul! I just picked up Varies and Splashed so with a bit of luck the new year will bring some cards my way. With a bit of planning, I should have some youngsters ready for benching at the spring Manchester show.
Will we see you over here sometime in the new year?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look decent.Some really nice animals appearing at shows from fledgling exhibitors .Things are looking up indeed


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Lovely looking mice


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Thanks SarahC and firestmice!

I watched the judging religiously this time round. Congrats on your win SarahC! Stunning wee mousey 

I'm just in the process of booking my Worcester travel tickets. If some of these aren't preggers at the time of putting in entries, they'll be going on the bench as my first benched mice. Though I need to priorities having litters, since it's been slow these last months. Fingers crossed!

Uhmming and Aaahhing over whether or not to put up pics of my new bunch.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

I really enjoyed watching the judging at the show I went to, I found it fascinating 

O yes please do put up some pics of your new ones


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Onyx said:


> *For anyone who knows Cait's mice.. can you see the resemblance? There is a pregnant doe or two here that I've bred down from mice I had from her last year and I can still see the facial characteristics of the original doe*
> 
> Chunky doe second from the left is the doe that still has the look of the doe I got from Cait.


That's funny. I read the question then scrolled down to the pics without reading any more and picked out the doe second from the left as recognisable. Then read what you wrote... :lol:


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Haha! The new PEW from you is exactly the same head-wise, it's brilliant. Strong genes obviously! How long have you worked on the PEWs Cait? I think it's great being able to pick out something that you know if related to yours like that.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I've only had this line for 15 months.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Wow. I had it in my head that it was much longer, I don't know why.

I'm in love with the stone doe by the way. I'd never looked into stones before and never thought they would be my thing but she's really nice. And fat.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Cant wait for my mew mousie to arrive ..... if she is as good as the last one then Ill be laughing x x


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Same line, there shouldn't be much difference, though she will be bigger. They are all great mums so should do you well x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Onyx said:


> Wow. I had it in my head that it was much longer, I don't know why.
> 
> I'm in love with the stone doe by the way. I'd never looked into stones before and never thought they would be my thing but she's really nice. And fat.


I've had creams before from a different line and I had them for many years. I stopped showing for a bit so when I came back I had to get them again


----------

